# CubeTimer by AS for iPhone & iPod Touch (Demo Video)



## CubeTimer by AS (May 2, 2011)

*CubeTimer by AS for iPhone (new Video with new features uploaded)*

Hey Cubers,

I would like to show you my Cube Timer, here is a Demo Video:




hope you like it, please give me some feedback!

Update:
1. fixed the Scramble (3x3x3)
2. new Scrambler (Skewb, 3x3 Subset, 3x3xN)
3. OLL and PLL Trainer added

AS

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey, 
I added the OLL and PLL Trainer here is a short Demo:




I know the grafiks don't look good at the moment, but i will fix it.
And what do you think? Landscapemode is ok or should ich change it to Portraitmode

AS


----------



## Godmil (May 2, 2011)

Well that looks pretty cool, I like your nice table of session results If it's available pop a link in your post and I'll probably get it.


----------



## CubeTimer by AS (May 2, 2011)

thanx Godmil,
not yet, but comming soon! Is 1,59 € or 1,99$ okay? and please some ideas for new features or missing features!
AS


----------



## Godmil (May 2, 2011)

I was going to say as long as it's less than $2 I'll probably buy it 
Not sure if this is possible, but does it automatically save session results?
I'd love a timer that autosaved my results for each day, then could produce a graph of the best Ao12 per day. But that sounds like it would be complicated.
But the basic feature set seems fine as it is.


----------



## CubeTimer by AS (May 2, 2011)

hey Godmil,
yeahh good idea i thought about this for the pb, but this will not be in the first version. I save the date for each time/Session/average so the information is their, but what i said not in the first version. Hope I can send the first version to apple soon, but there problems with my developer account.

AS


----------



## Godmil (May 2, 2011)

Cool, Good luck.


----------



## CubeTimer by AS (May 4, 2011)

so please more Feedback 

AS


----------



## sofeeuhh (May 4, 2011)

Looks like a nice app! How long is the inspection time? WCA 15 seconds?


----------



## CubeTimer by AS (May 4, 2011)

you can see it in the Demo Vid (first vid). And Yes it is!


----------



## HelpCube (May 4, 2011)

That looks amazing!! Is it available on the app store yet or no?


----------



## CubeTimer by AS (May 4, 2011)

not yet, but i hope soon!


----------



## CubeTimer by AS (May 5, 2011)

Hey, 
new vid of the PLL Trainers uploaded





Please some Feedback

AS


----------



## CubeTimer by AS (May 10, 2011)

Hey, 
Here is a new Version of my App with new features, hope you like it. 




Please much feedback

AS


----------



## Mr 005 (May 10, 2011)

This will be my new timer when it is released. it looks amazing. cant wait for it


----------



## UnicornPow3r (Jun 23, 2011)

Is this out yet? Checking the itunes Appstore as I write this. Crossing my fingers.


----------

